# Horton Legend Vs. Ten Point Pro Fusion



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

I have given up on my bow, and am going back to a crossbow.

I have narrowed it down to 2 choices. The Horton Legend and the Ten Point Pro fusion. So I am soliciting opinions.

Here is what I think so far.

Horton Positives:
Price
Able to buy just the bow
Trigger is excellent

Horton Negatives:
Scope mount moves (adjustable for range)
Weight
Foregrip too narrow
Very load when fired

10 Point Positives:
Lightweight
Relatively quiet when fired
Fixed scope mount

10 Point Negatives:
Trigger is very stiff (advertised at 5 pounds, but actually closer to 8)
Cant buy just the bow (price)

What is everyones thoughts?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I currently own 2 Hortons, 1 PSE and 1 TenPoint. I have also owned several other PSE and Horton models (back to the old FoxFire!). The Horton bows were the best around when they came out - IMO and served me well. They always shot well with minimal tuning and I killed many deer with them (still have one 15 years old that shoots strong).

2 years ago I decided to pick up another new X-bow and I myself started comparing the Horton bows with TenPont bows. I went and shot models of each and after shooting the TenPoint bows I was convinced of their superior quality. They are pricy no doubt and that is a consideration, but I ended up with the TenPoint Hybrid Elite. 

The TenPoint bows shoot smoother and more accurately IMO. Let me state I don't think there is a thing wrong with the Horton bows, just that the TenPoint bows are constructed better. Some design flaws of the Horton bows have been corrected in the TenPoint bows and they shoot better. I can shoot very tight groups well out past killing range and have never felt more confidence in a bow.

Another item to consider is that all TenPoint bows can have the acudraw system added. You never know when old age or an injury could end your bow-cocking days and to me $200 is a small price to pay to continue hunting at my convenience.

IMO - I'd spend the extra $ and go with the TenPoint. It is an Ohio company to boot, so your money stays in-state.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

isent horton an ohio company too?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Sure looks like it to me?


Horton Manufacturing Co. Inc.
484 Tacoma Avenue
Tallmadge, Ohio 44278
Phone: (330) 633-0305
Toll Free: 1-800-551-SHOT(7468)
Fax: (330) 633-7751


----------



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

I believe Ten Point bows actually started at the old horton factory in Suffield, Oh. I hunt w/ a compound bow, but bought a Horton Legend a couple of years ago. I purchased so that I cold take someone w/ me who didn't have a bow. It came w/ a horton red dot scope and quiver arrows etc. It has thunder head 100 broadheads on it. 4 deer have been killed with this bow in 3 years, 5 yards to 30 yard shots. I sighted the scope in when I first got, and have not had to mess with it since. Saying all this, I looked at the 10 point bows also, and they are very nice. I think they are probably a little bit better quality. But my horton has done a pretty good job, and did not cost as much.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I've had both and have shot both side by side. I now use the Ten Point. It's the same old thing. Which is better Remington or Browning??? If you can afford it go with what you like. I went with the extra $$$ and don't think I got hurt with the deal. I still use the pins because I just can't see using a scope at 30 to 40 yards max. Bought the Horton when they were still out in Suffield and went back to them when they went to Ten Point. My 2 cents.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

Which Ten point are you guys using? I cant afford anything better than the pro fusion. The Elites and what not are a little out of reach (I just bought a boat, and am going to Africa to hunt this fall, so I am a little strapped)

Though Horton is about ten blocks from my house...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i new horton was out by the bow shop where ten point is now but i dident know if they moved out of state


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Horton moved to Tallmadge back in ................ early 90's I think. When they moved Ten Point was created in the same Suffield location. Don't know the details but it was kinda ugly.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

If you purchase a pro fusion, and it actually has an 8lb trigger pull, I would contact 10pt immediately and they'll take care of you without delay. I've dealt with them a few times and they've always took care of me. You can also upgrade to the PowerTouch trigger with a 3.5# pull at the factory. That will cost you about $150.00.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

i have the horton legend. had it for 6 years now.its 175 pull. i ca n shoot dimes at 40 yards with it. i cant see giving $1200 for a bow.i shoot 20 inch carbon arrows with muzzy 100 3 blades. i all so have a horton scope. ive killed alot of deer with it and i would put it up against any crossbow.


----------

